# Alcohol and what it does to me



## thecoldneverbotheredme (Feb 10, 2014)

The day after I drank alcohol I feel like crap and then for the next week I try to not leave my apartment. I feel like I never want to leave my apartment and I delete all my social media accounts.

I don't drink often, max 1-2 times per month, and the amount I drink varies, but this happens even if I only had one glass of wine. 

It feels like if I did something wrong the previous night, maybe I said something, but deep down I know I did nothing wrong. I don't tell secrets I don't cheat and I don't act weird. Even if I know all of these things I still feel like crap and can't face other people.

I've read that all endorphins are gone the day after so it's not weird with anxieties but it is pretty weird to feel like this a whole week afterwards. 

Does anyone else feel the same way as I do? Have you learned how to cope with it?

Thank you for any answers !!


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

What's your state of mind before you start drinking?
How's your alcohol tolerance?

Most people feel bad the day after, mostly due to alcohol withdrawal. 
Try drinking a lot of water before you go to bed after drinking.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

thecoldneverbotheredme said:


> The day after I drank alcohol I feel like crap and then for the next week I try to not leave my apartment. I feel like I never want to leave my apartment and I delete all my social media accounts.
> 
> I don't drink often, max 1-2 times per month, and the amount I drink varies, but this happens even if I only had one glass of wine.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the bottom line is alcohol is not good for you. How old are you? How much do you drink?

It's common for alcohol to trigger or worsen depression or depressive symptoms. Endorphins aren't something that get used up when you have a good time. 

I remember back when I started drinking, I felt guilty when I drank (and still do occasionally) because my grandmother was an alcoholic and both my parents were teetotalers as long as I can remember - my mom just recently started drinking small amounts at around 60 years old. Now I feel sometimes like it's a waste of time or irresponsible, and I know that's all in my head.

It improved after I got my other things sorted out. Now I drink when and if I feel like it to relax, and I allow myself time to be unproductive without feeling bad about it.

What makes you feel like you did something wrong?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Not when l first started drinking, l used to think my body must have been designed to consume alcohol because of my natural tolerance and lack of hangovers.


But that feeling you describe hit me by about 21-22, although it only lasts 1-2 days. lt's like an anxiety combined with a heavy sadness and a lot of mental confusion and because of that l have avoided alcohol without even trying to for as long as one year.


l think the last time l had a drink was actually late 2012, but l'm not abstaining purposely or for moral reasons.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Does anyone else feel the same way as I do? Have you learned how to cope with it?


Yes, it's like a rebound anxiety. I used to get it pretty bad, to the point where it motivated me to really control my drinking. You may need to avoid drinking totally. A glass of wine isn't worth that kind of torment.

I wish I had a better suggestion.


-ZDD


p.s. Be very careful with Codeine. If we are similar (although it sounds like you have it much worse), anything with Codeine in it may be terribly addictive for you. There are times I absolutely crave Hydrocodone and related pain killers even though I haven't recently had any... it's not fun, and doctors like to prescribe it without much thought.


----------



## thecoldneverbotheredme (Feb 10, 2014)

I am sorry for any grammatical errors or wrong use of words. I just woke up and english is not my 1st language. 



Dragunov said:


> What's your state of mind before you start drinking?
> How's your alcohol tolerance?
> 
> Most people feel bad the day after, mostly due to alcohol withdrawal.
> Try drinking a lot of water before you go to bed after drinking.


My state of mind also varies, but since I don't often go out to see people/friends I am usually happy.
I think it is hard to know my alcohol tolerance. But, I think it's down from what it used to be since I am thinner and I don't drink as often.

Thank you for replying!



Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Yes, it's like a rebound anxiety. I used to get it pretty bad, to the point where it motivated me to really control my drinking. You may need to avoid drinking totally. A glass of wine isn't worth that kind of torment.
> 
> I wish I had a better suggestion.
> 
> ...


How did you learn to control your drinking? 

I am very careful with drugs of any kind I almost don't eat painkillers. 




Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Not when l first started drinking, l used to think my body must have been designed to consume alcohol because of my natural tolerance and lack of hangovers.
> 
> 
> But that feeling you describe hit me by about 21-22, although it only lasts 1-2 days. lt's like an anxiety combined with a heavy sadness and a lot of mental confusion and because of that l have avoided alcohol without even trying to for as long as one year.
> ...


I can relate to that. Sometimes it takes me like---3-4 months before I drink again (it's nothing like 2 years, but still). I just wonder, do you ever like just take a glass of wine or beer? Or do you just have a zero tolerance right now? 



William I am said:


> Sounds like the bottom line is alcohol is not good for you. How old are you? How much do you drink?
> 
> It's common for alcohol to trigger or worsen depression or depressive symptoms. Endorphins aren't something that get used up when you have a good time.
> 
> ...


I am 22 years old. I don't drink every week, maybe 2 a month? I never drink to dinner but mainly when I meet with friends. Some days I can drink 1-3 beers but other nights I have 9 gin and tonics. I handle that type of drinks better than wine, when I drink wine I get out of control for some reason. 

I don't even like going out, fine to be at some kind of bar or chill pub and talk but I can get pretty stressed out around a bunch of people I don't know. 

Alcoholism doesn't run in my family, so I can't be having those type of subconscious thoughts. How did you manage to stop having that kind of thoughts though? 

I am not sure, maybe everything is just because I am afraid of being annoying. With my closest friends (lol like 3 persons), my bf and my family I can be pretty wild and fun, I talk freely, make everyone laugh etc. but around my regular, random friends I am more chill and quiet and I try to not take any space. As we all know when we get drunk we kind of let go of our restrictions and some like it and thinks that alcohol makes them ease up etc. Around people I know my personality is pretty clear, they know pretty mich exactly how I am, maybe I am just afraid of being "myself" when I am around other people in case they would misunderstand me. 

I am so sorry for this very long answer.. Thank you all so much for taking your time, I really appreciate it.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

thecoldneverbotheredme said:


> The day after I drank alcohol I feel like crap and then for the next week I try to not leave my apartment. I feel like I never want to leave my apartment and I delete all my social media accounts.
> 
> I don't drink often, max 1-2 times per month, and the amount I drink varies, but this happens even if I only had one glass of wine.
> 
> ...


You think you have problems...I get drunk piss drunk then start texting all the girls in my phone. Do you know what that does to your social life? It kills it, that's what. 

What's worse is I'll get on to fb and start liking people's crap, posting insane updates, and messaging people. I'd wager a good 70% I've ever said via messaging, I've said whilst drunk. 

And don't get me started on the crap I've posted here and elsewhere online whilst drunk.

And all the parties I've been through...the new people I've met...the girls I've made out with..the crap I've done. I stole a blanket once...it was insane..I've yelled at cops. I've busted through people's houses. I've knocked on people's doors. I've broken up fights...like at least 5 of them. 

Then you wake up the next day and have to pretend that it didn't happen. Whatever. I bet I have more fun than most people.


----------



## violetblue (May 15, 2014)

On the rare occasion that I have a drink these days I can get a migraine from one beer... sucks as I do enjoy a couple of drinks with friends and to relax. So I wonder if I have an allergy to alcohol. 

I used to drink a lot when younger without too much of an issue, though the hangover was pretty shocking and took a while to get over. Might be something like you're experiencing.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like it's probably not a good idea to drink then.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Alcohol is a depressive, so if you're already in a state of depression it's generally not a good idea to drink. You might feel happy for a short while, but in the long run it makes things worse I notice. 

For what it's worth: *hugs* *hugs* *hugs*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Might be a good idea to not drink.


----------

